# Suffolk Water Anybody ?



## Kristoph91 (15 Apr 2012)

Anyone know what the water chemistry is like in Suffolk? 

Thanks guys,
Kris


----------



## Antipofish (15 Apr 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the water chemistry is like in Suffolk?
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Kris



H2O mate.  2 parts Hydrogen, 1 part Oxygen.


----------



## darren636 (15 Apr 2012)

look at the utilities webby.


----------



## Kristoph91 (16 Apr 2012)

> > KrisHumphreys1991 wrote:
> > Anyone know what the water chemistry is like in Suffolk?
> 
> 
> ...



Thats gonna definitely be someones signature one day!!


Thanks for the serious answer Darren  should I just google Suffolk Utilities or something?

Kris


----------



## darren636 (16 Apr 2012)

think i checked united utilities? Something like that. They should have at least a basic water parameter.


----------



## geaves (16 Apr 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the water chemistry is like in Suffolk?
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Kris



If it's Essex and Suffolk then it might this you're looking for, appears to be all there is on their site re water quality.


----------



## Tom (16 Apr 2012)

Very hard here


----------



## awtong (16 Apr 2012)

I am in Suffolk and come under the Anglia water banner.  This might help you with your search.

Andy


----------

